# Any Cheap Hydro Testing Location???



## khanzer22 (Nov 30, 2009)

Just wondering if someone knows a location, around Fairfield County, that offers hydro testing for cheap... I'm talking like below $20 or so per tank... I have at least 2 CO2 tanks that will need testing again soon... Thanks in advance!


----------



## Riverboa (Jun 26, 2007)

Hey Khanzer, 
I do my CO2 tank exchanges at Hocon gas in Norwalk. I do not know if they do testing/certification, give them a try
http://www.hocongas.com/

Btw, where in Fairfield county are you?


----------



## khanzer22 (Nov 30, 2009)

Thanks Riverboa... I'll make a call and see how much they will charge for the test... 

I live in Stratford and work in Norwalk... Did you attend one of the plant club meetings before?


----------



## Riverboa (Jun 26, 2007)

I live in Norwalk and work in NYC. I missed all the previous club meetings. Can't make the weekday one for obvious reason (don't get back to CT until 7:30pm), and was busy for the April one. 

Perhaps next time. 

Did you attend? how did it go?


----------



## khanzer22 (Nov 30, 2009)

Yes I did! I posted the details on the other thread, don't wanna double post 

So you live in Norwalk, my wife and I used to live there too (Wolfpit Ave.) but moved up in 2006 (house is cheaper here hehe)... Maybe some time I can pay a visit to your place after work and check out your tanks and plant collections... Promise, I'll bring some plants LOL


----------



## Riverboa (Jun 26, 2007)

You're welcome to visit, let's set something up in the future, perhaps on weekends? Weekdays are just too hectic =)


----------



## khanzer22 (Nov 30, 2009)

Sounds good! I'm ok weekends, depends on the wife's weekend work sched  Let me know!


----------



## precision testing (Aug 2, 2011)

Call the Hydro Test Guys in Ft.Lauderdale.... 954-922-6179. I got my tanks hydro/VIP in 1 (ONE) day during the (very busy) mini lobster season for $36.


----------

